# Sometimes You Can Only Fight Evil By Growing Up



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi everybody,

I wanted to announce the release of my first kindle story, The Barrow Wolf










It's the story of a young shepherd on the verge of manhood, who ventures out into the haunted Issillian countryside to face the beast that killed his father. He acquires the advice and aid of a reluctant blacksmith and an unusual pair of witches before confronting his quarry on Lowhawk Hill. This tale contains both suspense and action, and also deals with the subjects of grief, revenge, what it takes to be a man...and what separates men from monsters.

It also takes place in the same fantasy world as my paperback novel, The Ways of Khrem , now also available on the Kindle









The Barrow Wolf is not quite novella length, at 8,300 words it is a novelette, and is priced at .99 cents.

I hope everybody enjoys it.

Thanks,
D. Nathan Hilliard


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This looks good.  The product description isn't up on amazon yet - hopefully soon.
Going to 1-click and read this today!  Thanks for offering it at a great price! 
Welcome to Kindleboards!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Congratulations on being my first sale! I wish I could offer a prize, but Amazon.com just hasn't enabled a feature like that yet  

I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great story!  I foresee good things for this writer!  I was drawn right in from the very beginning.  The setting was very skillfully done.  Good characterization.  In fact, I'm off to leave a review!  
Anyone looking for a good story, look no farther than right here!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nathan--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your novella!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature (as you've done ). Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! We suggest you bookmark your thread so you'll be ble to find it again!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you for the review, Carol. I'm glad you enjoyed it.

And thanks for the welcome, Betsy and Ann


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

For my weekly bump, I would like to invite all of you over to my blog at A Dark and Stormy Blog , where you can read my latest innovations regarding wives and writing, see videos of dinosaur walks and trapping raccoons in my attic, and read snippets of my latest projects.

Give me a visit!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

This weeks bump is to announce there is a new cover on the horizon...one that portends an entire new series.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I like that cover!

Joel


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Ooh...nice cover art!

Sandy


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you, guys! I hope to republish it under this new cover and title next month. And then the second of the Tales of Nur series should be right around the corner.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

This week's bump is to announce a new cover and a new series.

The Barrow Wolf is now "Tales of Nur: The Barrow Wolf." It is the first story in a new series of novelettes set in Nur, the same world as the novel, "The Ways of Khrem." The Tales of Nur series will feature charactors, creatures, and locales either mentioned or encountered in The Ways of Khrem...further fleshing out the world of Cargill of Khrem. Each tale will stand on it's own...as it's own unique snapshot of this world and it's denizens.

The second tale of the series is being polished and should be out in September.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

This weeks bump is to announce that the second story in the series is polishing up well. I'm just a little indecisive about the title


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

This weeks bump is too announce that the second Tales of Nur story, The Passage of the Coral Horn is out. If you enjoyed The Barrow Wolf, give the second tale a try.

Also, there soon may be news on The Ways of Khrem.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

This weeks bump come with a link to the Tales of Nur's new page on my book's blog


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

This week's bump is to celebrate my new Barrow Wolf banner...


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

This weeks bump is to celebrate the first hint of autumn in the air.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd like to take this weeks bump to say I think the kindle is great for the reemergence of the novelette and novella as a form of story telling. The reception to The Barrow Wolf, and my other novelettes, has been outstanding. I hope to continue to turn out more for my readers out there


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

This bump is in anticipation of October. Please come quick with cooler weather! This is an October style of story.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

It's a good story, well worth your time and money. I really liked it.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

intinst said:


> It's a good story, well worth your time and money. I really liked it.


Thanks! It's the first in my campaign of novelettes. The nice thing about the kindle is there is no longer a five thousand word limit on "short stories." Now we can tell a story right


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Here's my weekly bump for monster stories in October


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Get those candies and decorations ready. Halloween will soon be here!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

A brief bit of history on this story.

When I started it, I was just going to use it as a vague character sketch for a certain young character in a future sequel to The Ways of Khrem. But once I got a few pages into it a whole story evolved. So I deleted everything I had, rethought the premise, and set down the first Tales of Nur story. I took a monster referred to in the prologue of The Ways of Khrem, and constructed it based on the premises and principles of the world of Nur. Then I considered the consequences of it's existence...and of an encounter with it. I like my fantasy to follow it's internal logic. The character that I was experimenting with was moved to a supporting role, and Caleb took her place. It was his story where I got the idea of fleshing out the world of Nur, using settings and creatures mentioned in the novel, and also experimenting with future characters at the same time.

I committed myself to the idea that any Tales of Nur story would have the same exacting adherence to internal logic and the same depth as the novel it complements. I hope everybody enjoys it.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

kerbump


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

No promises, but I have the inkling of an idea for a future Tales of Nur that would once again include Magrit and Perisa. It seems they are more popular than the main character.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

stealthy ninja bump


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

This week The Barrow Wolf can be read free at [urlhttp://adarkandstormyblog.blogspot.com/p/free-barrow-wolf.html] A Dark and Stormy Blog[/url].


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

New Years Bump!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Sometimes, happy endings are hard to recognize.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Kerbump!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Are Magrit and Perisa good witches, or bad witches?


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

kerbump!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I hope everybody had a peaceful Memorial Day. Kerbump!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

It's been a while since this one was on the market. I thought it was time to put it back.


----------

